# Rear hub on TTR wheel



## bcullins (Apr 18, 2004)

I have an older TTR wheel set and I came across something on the rear free hub that I've never seen before. Not sure what brand the hub is - it isn't labeled but appears to be the same as a Bontrager 3-pawl assembly. Anyway, when I removed the cassette and started to disassemble the hub to service it, I noticed a tiny 1.5 mm allen-head screw in the middle of the hub body between the splines. Does anyone know what the purpose of this small screw is?


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Could be a grease port maybe?


----------

